

Ask HN: Flipboard was launched with great fan-fare-How is it doing now? - throwAway_29

Any numbers available - size of user base/  traffic ?
======
buymorechuck
No numbers yet, but we're very happy with the response we've gotten to date.

~~~
tsycho
I am a user, and love Flipboard.

How do you monetize it? I would have willingly paid for it.

